# mysqldump information_schema - error

## Joseph_sys

Is is possible to dump mysql information_schema database?

I'm restoring mysql on a new server, and to speedup the process I was trying to dump all databases including configuration, password etc. to a new server but I'm getting an error:

```
mysqldump -u root -pxxxxxx --databases information_schema asteriskcdrdb catalog_sys phpmyadmin > all_db.sql

mysqldump: Got error: 1044: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'information_schema' when using LOCK TABLES
```

----------

## nixnut

Maybe this helps

----------

## Mad Merlin

It doesn't make any sense to dump/restore information_schema, because you can't write to those tables, they're generated on the fly by MySQL so you can query database schema with SQL instead of trying to parse "show tables", etc.

Try --all-databases instead of listing them all manually.

----------

